# The Yugos can't lose the Olympics



## desert lobster (May 3, 2003)

that is if they have a good coach. I am guessing that Divac plays, but that is debatable. This is my starting 5 and bench:

C: Divac
PF: Drobnjak
SF: Peja
Sg: Bodiroga
PG: Jaric

major contributors off bench:

Radmanovic: got benched by coach at WC
Rebraca: didn't play in WC
Vujanic
Tomasevic

possible last 3

Gurovic: Cleveland almost picked this guy up as a free agent
Milicic
Koturovic

other guys who might make the team:

Cabarkapa: played in World Championship
Askrabic: Dallas has eyes on this guy
Milojevic: YUBA MVP for 2003-2003
Rakocevic: played in World Championship

Thus, the only difference between the WC and Olympic rosters will be Rebraca and Milicic replacing Cabarkapa and Rakocevic.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i agree*

i think theyll win again..
us can send who they want..
theyll have a hard time matching up with yugos height and pure shooters..
plus their players wont care about who takes the big shot and they wont ***** about playing time..
I know they cant guard kobe and tmac off the driblle.. but if they just play zone then the us will have no chance becuz they arent an outside shooting team


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

HAHA look at the how much the US team improved...the rest of the world stands absoluetly no chance. We have probably the top 10 players on our team besides Nowitzki and maybe Stojakovic. this will be nothing like the WC


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I doubt this, with the improved US roster. The Serbs will easily dominate the rest though. Serbia-Montenegro can still give the US problems if they this upcoming Dream Team doesn't use team work.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

The USA should easyly beat yugo.If they dont,i cant even explained why.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

The Yugo team has played more games as a team then all the other. They really don't have to adjust anything, because they've all played together before, I don't think the other teams are that close.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Kobe
TMac
KG*** not official dream teamer yet
O'Neal 
Duncan

American can go big as well


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>desert lobster</b>!
> 
> PF: Drobnjak


lemme put it this way: NO!! 

Tomasevic or Rebraca over Yabba-Dabba-Drobnjak any day of the week.

anyway, there was a thread about this recently:
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27849


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*thief*

are u saying air drobniak is a bad player??
jk.. that guy has more moles or zits on his back and shoulders than the whole nba combined


----------



## desert lobster (May 3, 2003)

Well, is Tomasevic or Rebraca a better player? 

I just had Rebraca starting at pf so there would be another shooter on the court.

Who started at pf in most of the World Championship games, Drobnjak or Tomasevic?

If Divac doesn't play, Koturovic or Rebraca could be the center!


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

As a supportive European fan, I really believe that the US armada is too strong to be handled, especially the deadly combinaison of guards and big guards. Inside, it will be tough for USA, but in the perimeter, USA too quick.

There's a chance, and if Team USA starts to play like baby-superstars witjout any system, the chance of Yugoslavia is improving.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

I think USA can beat Yugo easily. 3 point line is closer than in the NBA so it wouldn`t be difficult for T-Mac, Iverson, Kobe and the rest of the squad to hit some 3 pointers  

Zone-defense and referees (Yugo always is favored by them)could slow down USA a bit (I hope they don`t, because I want them to give a show against Yugo) but they have to destroy them :grinning:


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> are u saying air drobniak is a bad player??
> jk.. that guy has more moles or zits on his back and shoulders than the whole nba combined


Zits and moles don't make anyone a bad player ... but, unfortunatelly for him, clanging errant 3s in the breaking points of the game does.   Especially if you're a center. 



> Originally posted by <b>desert lobster</b>!
> Well, is Tomasevic or Rebraca a better player?
> 
> I just had Rebraca starting at pf so there would be another shooter on the court.


I'm assuming you wanted to say "Drobnjak"?



> Who started at pf in most of the World Championship games, Drobnjak or Tomasevic?


Actually Drobnjak started a bunch of them, but he was terrible most of the time. Tomasevic is better in just about everything except strenght, and outside shooting. He passes and rebounds much better, plays better defense and is a better scorer in the paint. Tomasevic started some games, and Divac started one or two at PF at the worlds when Koturovic started at center.



> If Divac doesn't play, Koturovic or Rebraca could be the center!


Most likely.


----------

